# Ugh, Just Triggered By A Pic Of Meghan Mccain Crying Over John's Casket



## vevster (Aug 29, 2018)

Wasn't a fan, but I can relate to her pain.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Aug 29, 2018)

vevster said:


> Wasn't a fan, but I can related to her pain.


Yeah, I don’t like her or her family but I feel bad for them. Been there, done that. It’s an ongoing struggle.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Aug 29, 2018)

Her mother once said Meghan is John McCain in a dress.  I’m sure it’s like a peice of her died. That’s how I feel about my dad.... we are so connected.


----------

